# [ reseau] Openrc-0.5, nouveaux scripts et wicd...(résolu)

## Kazuya

Hello,

Voilà je rencontre un petit soucis. 

J'utilise Baselayout2 avec openrc-0.5 et bien sur je m'adapte aux nouveaux scripts réseaux (openrc compilé avec  "-oldnet"). 

Seulement je rencontre un petit problème: 

Quand je n'utilise pas wicd (donc le démon wicd n'est pas lancé) le script fonctionne très bien, là n'est pas le soucis. 

Maintenant, quand il ya le démon wicd de lancé, lorsque je fais un "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart" et bien je n'ai plus de réseau (les pings ne répondent plus) pour la simple et bonne raison que mes deux interfaces: eth0 et wlan0 sont activent. 

Une fois que je fais un "ifconfig eth0 down" en console,  les ping répondent bien. 

Et cela ne se produit uniquement que lorsqu'il ya le démon wicd de lancé, c'est assez embêtant, car j'aime bien avoir la petite icone dans le systray pour voir si je suis connecté, et pouvoir effectuer un changement rapide et facile de réseau wifi...

Le script que j'utilise est celui-ci: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript                                                                   
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript                                                                   
> ...

 

Script trouvé sur le site gentoo-quebec, mais bon il n'a pas l'aire si performant que ça....

Auriez-vous une solution à mon problème svp ? 

(Sinon je reviens à l'ancienne configuration du réseau hein... mais bon j'aime mieux le progrès ^^)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Heu /etc/init.d/net.* c'est soit oldnet soit dans ton cas la façon de faire d'openRC-0.5 pour funtoo (voir funtoo-netscripts)

Pour l'OpenRC-0.5 de Gentoo jette un coup d'œil à /etc/conf.d/network après je peut pas t'aider plus loin j'ai gardé mes scripts /etc/init.d/net.* de funtoo et j'ai pas de wifi.

----------

## Kazuya

heu, ben moi je pensais naivement que les scripts funtoo fonctionnaient sur gentoo (d'ailleurs, la preuve, c'est que sans le wicd ça marche plutôt bien) 

Je ne comprends pas l'histoire du /etc/conf.d/network là,  ya aucune docs ni rien à propos du réseau et d'openrc sous gentoo (du moins ce qui concerne openrc-0.5), donc c'est pour ça que j'ai été voir du coté de funtoo... 

Si le /etc/conf.d/network c'est en rapport avec l'ancienne façon de faire, alors non ce n'est pas ça que je veux, car avec l'ancienne façon ça marche bien aucun soucis.. c'est juste la nouvelle... apparemment ce n'est pas encore au gout du jour sous gentoo, peut-être ai-je été un peu trop rapide ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

/etc/conf.d/net -> l'ancienne façon de faire 

/etc/conf.d/network -> la nouvelle façon de faire sous Gentoo que je connait pas, normalement si openRC-0.5 a été bien installé ce fichier est pleins de lignes de commentaires et d'exemples.

La façon de faire de funtoo marche sous Gentoo avec quelques adaptations, d'ailleurs je l'utilise encore même si je l'ai modifié pour mettre la conf dans /etc/conf.d.

EDIT: déjà y'a plus de net.lo avec openRC-0.5 donc a moins que tu ne l'ai aussi importé de funtoo change 

```
after net.lo 
```

en

```
after network 
```

 et ajoute network (c'est lui qui créé l'interface lo) au démarrage rc-update add network default

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Waou finalement c'est le carnage   :Confused: 

Bon déjà un grand merci GentooUser@Clubic

En changeant net.lo par network dans le script et en ajoutant network au rc-update, et bien je n'ai plus le problème rencontré précédement avec wicd \o/. 

Étonnant, pourtant quand je fais un petit "ifconfig" mon eth0 est bien chargé mais ça n'affecte en rien ma connection... 

Donc tout à l'aire de fonctionner... mais apparemment j'ai fais cela de façon crade   :Confused: 

J'utilise le script funtoo net.wlan0 alors que je ne devrais pas... la bonne méthode serait de restaurer l'ancien net.wlan0 et d'utiliser le /etc/conf.d/network ?? 

Je trouve aucune infos là dessus, c'est bizarre.. (peut-être que la doc viendra après ? )

En tous cas, j'ai toujours une sauvegarde de mes ancien net.eth0, net.wlan0 et même net.lo (sécurité sécurité....) 

Et donc, le remplacement de "net.lo" par "network" à part le nom qui change, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela apporte   :Sad:  ... Peux-tu m'éclairer un peu plus ? où me donner les liens permettant de savoir ceci   :Wink: .

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai aucune infos non plus, pour ça que je garde mes scripts funtoo (je sait pas comment gérer les dépendances être interface avec network ni comment démarrer/arrêter les interfaces indépendamment)

Je ne trouve pas ce que tu as fait de crade, ça m'étonnerait que ton ancienne config dans /etc/conf.d/net arrêtent eth0 quand  wlan0 se lance aussi.

Le problème venait que tu n'avais plus de boucle locale et ça devait perturber.

Perso j'attends aussi plus d'infos sur network mais ça ma pas l'air terrible, un mélange de l'ancienne façon déclarative de faire et le chargement de scripts personnalisé façon funtoo.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

très bien donc je reste comme ça (et je n'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête si il n'y a pas plus d'infos que ça pour l'instant)

Néanmoins je considère mon problème d'openrc et de wicd comme étant résolu   :Wink:  merci.

La façon de gèrer le réseau dans openrc fera l'objet d'un autre sujet si il faut   :Confused: 

----------

## guilc

Pour l'instant je reste aussi en oldnet avec openrc 0.5

Cette mise à jour est immonde : y a aucune doc, le script network ne sais pas faire fonctionner certaines configurations qui fonctionnent très bien avec les anciens scripts réseau (ça ne gère pas ppp !!!), on ne peut pas lancer les interfaces indépendamment...

Ceci dit, ça va peut-être bouger, y a un fil lancé sur la mailing list gentoo-dev, les choses risquent de s'améliorer dans le futur.

En attendant, ceux qui font la mise à jour openrc 0.4 -> 0.5 : conservez le use oldnet pour que vos anciens scripts réseau continuent à fonctionner !!

Maintenant, je fais quand même part de mon incompréhension quant au changement sur les scripts réseau. On avait un truc qui marchait super bien, souple et qui gérait à peu près tout ce qui se fait sur des interfaces réseau. J'ai comme l'impression que ça a changé sur un caca nerveux de l'auteur (c'est l'impression que ça donne quand je lis les posts sur le sujet sur son blog...), et ça a été balancé un peu comme ça, à l'arrache, qui plus est sans aucun upgrade path correct.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Maintenant, je fais quand même part de mon incompréhension quant au changement sur les scripts réseau. On avait un truc qui marchait super bien, souple et qui gérait à peu près tout ce qui se fait sur des interfaces réseau. J'ai comme l'impression que ça a changé sur un caca nerveux de l'auteur (c'est l'impression que ça donne quand je lis les posts sur le sujet sur son blog...), et ça a été balancé un peu comme ça, à l'arrache, qui plus est sans aucun upgrade path correct.

 

La gestion du net sous Gentoo a été la raison principale pour laquelle je n'ai pas migré sous Arch a une époque.

À l'époque du passage à openRC-0.5 sous Funtoo la raison évoquée de l'abandon de cette gestion du net étais l'énorme complexité des scripts pour gérer ça derrière.

Funtoo a fait le choix de laisser l'utilisateur créer ses propres scripts dans /etc/init.d (idée reprise par moi mais à ma sauce)

Pour Gentoo comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut c'est un drôle de mélange pour l'instant.

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> À l'époque du passage à openRC-0.5 sous Funtoo la raison évoquée de l'abandon de cette gestion du net étais l'énorme complexité des scripts pour gérer ça derrière.

 

Oui c'est ce que j'ai lu sur le blog de Roy.

Mais en même temps, "if it works, don't fix it" qu'il disait l'autre non ?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Funtoo a fait le choix de laisser l'utilisateur créer ses propres scripts dans /etc/init.d (idée reprise par moi mais à ma sauce)
> 
> Pour Gentoo comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut c'est un drôle de mélange pour l'instant.

 

Ouais, pas d'upgrade path valable quoi... Ca mérite même pas du tildarch ça, ça va a l'encontre de tout ce qu'on apprends quand on fait du développement logiciel...

Quant à "laisser l'utilisateur créer ses propres scripts", pardon mais on passe d'un fichier de conf avec 3-4 variables à un script qui demande de se farcir 40 pages man pour faire un truc qui va marcher à peu près correctement, moi j'appelle ça un retour à l'âge de pierre...

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, merci pour l'info. La version 0.5 est sortie après ce vendredi ? Je suis encore sous la 0.4.3

Vais vite mettre ce USE dans mon make.conf.

----------

## d2_racing

Le Wiki en Français pour OpenRc 0.5.x version Gentoo est ici : http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/500-Entretien:Migration_vers_openrc_0.5.x_Gentoo

----------

## d2_racing

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Script trouvé sur le site gentoo-quebec, mais bon il n'a pas l'aire si performant que ça....
> 
> Auriez-vous une solution à mon problème svp ? 
> ...

 

C'est normal, car tu utilises Gentoo et ce Wiki a été conçu pour Funtoo à la base.

Maintenant on a le Wiki de OpenRc pour Funtoo et pour Gentoo séparément.

----------

## boozo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Maintenant on a le Wiki de OpenRc pour Funtoo et pour Gentoo séparément.

 

Et nous un titre vers lui qui va toujours pas !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

C'est marrant ça, t'inquiète pas d2_racing, je ne t'ai pas attendu pour avoir une connection réseau qui continue de fonctionner   :Rolling Eyes:  ... 

Mon problème n'est pas sur le fait d'utiliser un tuto funtoo pour gentoo, la preuve dans ce qui suit:

Mais par contre,  ce n'est pas en renommant "funtoo" par "gentoo" sur TON wiki que ça changera quelques choses... 

Ben oui, car je remarque qu'il s'agit toujours du même "vieux script" avec le même "vieux bug"...  allez je te remets le correctif:

"remplacer 'after net.lo' par 'after network' pour que ça marche".  (tu fais ce que tu veux, tu corriges ou pas sur TA doc... )

Mais je n'aime pas du tout cette méthode, bref je reste à l'ancienne façon tant que la Gentoo-team ne changera pas...

----------

## d2_racing

Je te conseille de prend le script wifi et surtout de configurer /etc/dhcpcd.conf pour te débarasser du script.

----------

## d2_racing

Je pense que tu as raison, net.lo n'existe plus, donc network c'est logique.

Le script vient de Funtoo et net.lo existe toujours de leur côté.

----------

## d2_racing

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Maintenant on a le Wiki de OpenRc pour Funtoo et pour Gentoo séparément. 
> 
> Et nous un titre vers lui qui va toujours pas ! 

 

C'est vrai, les règles existent seulement sur le forum French.

----------

## Leander256

Tu peux aussi éditer tes messages...  :Rolling Eyes:  (aujourd'hui c'est la saint modérateurs, bonne fête à tous les modos)

----------

